# How Wire Multiple Lights 4 Way Switch



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

try this....I only put in one xtra light in diagram


----------



## jamm51 (Sep 27, 2011)

Like hammer said.

You show your light hooked in series. If you added a light, they would dim.

Hammer shows the lights in parallel.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

cleaned it up a little


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You wired the lights in series. That is why they are dim.

This is what I think you are trying to describe.


----------

